# almost here...



## skyliner77 (Dec 9, 2002)

so far we have had a lava grey, and this one come thru...with a boat load on the way...


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: almost here... (skyliner77)*

So where is the pic of the lava grey?


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Are those the dealer allocations?


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: almost here... (skyliner77)*

Man I know that service department anywhere..., Champion Audi of Coral Springs. My Audi dealer of choice here in South, FL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skyliner77 (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: almost here... (Shotta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shotta* »_Champion Audi of Coral Springs. My Audi dealer of choice here in South, FL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bingo! and thanx for the kind words, we try to do everything better than the next guy.
No this is not an allotment vehicle. This one belongs to Audi, and is driven by the field ops manager. I never found out the story on the lava grey one, except that we could not drive it.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: almost here... (skyliner77)*

Test drove the Q7 (V8) today. Very nice







Thanks Jeff and Adam.
I must say, to really appreciate the Q7, you have to see one in person. Take a test drive while you're at it.
Can't wait to see and possibly purchase a V6 SLine Q7.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: almost here... (skyliner77)*

When will you guys get an S-line Q7.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: almost here... (Shotta)*

I would love to see a Lava Grey S-line


----------



## skyliner77 (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: almost here... (Shotta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shotta* »_When will you guys get an S-line Q7.

got our first one 2day.


----------

